# Neve e Trovoada - Várzea da Serra/Tarouca - Páscoa 2008



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 18:28)

Resumindo estes dias em *Várzea da Serra*.
Localização geográfica: Concelho de Tarouca, distrito Viseu.
A 950m de altitude, rodeada por serras com mais de 1000m de altitude. O ponto mais alto da freguesia é no alto de Santa Helena com cerca de 1150m de altitude.

Sexta-feira dia 21: 
Céu pouco nublado com uma temperatura máxima de 12ºC. 
À noite o céu cobriu-se por nuvens baixas e o vento intensificou-se de Noroeste.

Sábado dia 22: 
Começou a chuviscar por volta das 2h. Às 3:30 os beirais já pingavam. Às 8:30 notava-se que tinha chovido a noite inteira. Das 10h às 12h30 choveu com alguma intensidade. Até então a temperatura andou sempre entre os 4,5 e os 5ºC. 
Às 13h o sol despontou por entre o nevoeiro e brilhou até às 13:30, altura em que se cobriu por uma nuvem extremamente carregada. Era previsível uma grande descarga mas como estavam 7ºC, nada evidenciava o que aí viria.
Começou a chover, e um minuto depois desatou a granizar! Seguiram-se 3 fortes trovões, e com 3ºC o granizo passou a neve, que parou pouco depois. Estavam então 1,9ºC. (Foi a primeira mensagem que mandei ao Gil. Estava hiper, mega feliz)

Entretanto o sol voltou e começou a derreteu tudo! Na ânsia de ver mais neve, peguei na máquina fotográfica e fui sozinho e a pé ao ponto mais alto: 1150m de altitude, a 4km de minha casa, a 3km de qualquer casa. Lá vi crescer uma tempestade de vento, nevoeiro e alguma neve, tudo entre as 16h e as 17h.
Daqui a pouco já mostro fotografias e vídeos daquilo que vivi primeiramente com tanto entusiasmo e depois com algum medo.
Às 17h a neve havia voltado a cobrir o chão, que as temperaturas positivas (2 a 3ºC), o vento e o sol derretiam rapidamente. Nesse dia ao pôr-do-sol o céu limpo, e a temperatura desceu abaixo de 0ºC.


Domingo dia 23. 
Nada de precipitação. O vento manteve-se forte de norte até ao fim da tarde 
A temperatura andou entre os -2,7ºC e os 5,8ºC. Foi um dia extremamente gelado! 

Segunda-feira, dia 24: 
Às 1:30, quando vim do bailarico, ainda andei a raspar gelo no carro! Não tenho dados de temperatura. Até à vinda para Lisboa às 8:30, o céu mantinha-se nublado e com algum nevoeiro à mistura. Estavam 2ºC mas não havia chovido até então.


Seguem-se então algumas fotos e vídeos do fim-de-semana na terrinha


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 18:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

Sábado, dia 22.

Entre as 13:30 e as 14h.

Começou com granizada:

E depois uns floquinhos de neve!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

E agora a aventura até ao alto de Santa Helena:

A bola azul marca a Serra onde me encontro:

















Aproveitei estas imagens de satélite postadas pelo Vince para melhor ilustrar a situação 

Fotografias e videos
























[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWYH_W-rcY0"]YouTube - Santa Helena 3[/ame]


Pois é, fui em busca da neve mas não contava com trovoada. E lá andava eu muito feliz e entusiasmado a tirar fotos e a fazer videos no meio daquela tempestade de vento e flocos de neve, quando de repente um raio atinge o pára-raios do moinho eólico a 200m de mim! 
Seguiu-se um enorme estrondo do trovão e do travar das hélices dos dois moinhos que estavam em grande velocidade dado o vento fortissímo que se fazia sentir. E foi aí que me apercebi da encruzidalha em que estava. Isolado e no meio daquela tempestade, num alto descampado, encostado ao posto vigia e a rezar para não ser atingido por nenhum raio. Pus de imediato a máquina dentro da mala e livrei-me de tudo quanto possuia que fosse de metal!
E ali fiquei imovel, alguns minutos que pareceram eternos. E vi ainda mais 2 trovões que caíram bem pertinho de mim, e uns quantos que rebentavam sem que os visse!


No fim do aguaceiro, a neve que caíu não justificou o susto que apanhei!
A Serra ficou assim:














Quando cheguei à vila, por volta das 17h30, encontrei-a assim:
(A neve derretia rapidamente)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

Bem... Grande aventura ilustrada

Absolutamente espectacular! Grandes fotos... e videos, lá na montanha
Parabéns!


Aqui a temperatura já esta a descer...11,5ºC neste momento...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

LINDO...

Muito bom...


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

Excelente reportagem! O pessoal tem feito trabalhos de foto e vídeo absolutamente notáveis...

Quiçá um dia (e fica tipo sugestão), se possa fazer uma compilação das melhores fotoreportagens do MeteoPT (textos incluídos, ou não fossem reportagens!  )


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2008 às 20:29)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*



AnDré disse:


> E agora a aventura até ao alto de Santa Helena:
> (...)
> No fim do aguaceiro, a neve que caíu não justificou o susto que apanhei!
> (...)



Excelente Reportagem!  Parabéns!

Realmente foi uma aventura para muitos membros do fórum. :assobio: 

A tua situação foi pior que a minha em Manteigas! Relâmpagos   a 200 metros de ti  num descampado, não deve ter sido pêra doce!!!

Qualquer dia este fórum tem uma área dedicada aos "Caçadores de Tempestadas"...


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 22:05)

Excelente AnDré

De facto o gosto pela meteorologia por vezes leva-nos a cometer algumas loucuras. Fica essa grande reportagem para mais tarde recordar








			
				vitamos disse:
			
		

> Excelente reportagem! O pessoal tem feito trabalhos de foto e vídeo absolutamente notáveis...
> 
> Quiçá um dia (e fica tipo sugestão), se possa fazer uma compilação das melhores fotoreportagens do MeteoPT (textos incluídos, ou não fossem reportagens!  )





			
				Thomar disse:
			
		

> Qualquer dia este fórum tem uma área dedicada aos "Caçadores de Tempestadas"...



É verdade, começam a aparecer verdadeiros caçadores de tormentas e a grande época das tempestades ainda não chegou...


----------



## Rog (24 Mar 2008 às 22:22)

Exelente foto-reportagem ...


----------



## iceworld (24 Mar 2008 às 22:26)

Parabéns André!! 
Arranjaste maneira de passar uma Páscoa inesquecível!!


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

boas

gostei da reportagem mas acho que mexes muito a cam, não leves a mal todos estamos aqui para aprender, é uma critica construtiva.

 o facto da cam ser mexida com muita rapidez leva ao desfocar da imagem e como a luz varia de sitio para sitio as cores e luminosidade são alteradas, mais vale um plano fixo para um lado e outro.

andré então no melhor da festa o meu amigo guarda  a cam, estavas de carro?

se sim ias para o carro e continuavas a filmar,  se não estavas ao pé do carro fizeste bem em não te molhares, isso sim é o mais perigoso e claro guardar a cam.

aconselho a todos a ler um pouco sobre segurança na perseguição de tempestades.

um forte abraço


----------



## Relâmpago (24 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Os meus parabéns, André.

Por amor, neste caso à meteorologia, fazemos os possíveis e os impossíveis, correndo os riscos inerentes à devoção. Belas imagens, para figurar no arquivo deste forum.

Há a ideia errada de que quando cai neve, não há trovoada. Depende do tipo de núvem que dá a precipitação de neve. Faço ideia do que sentiste, pois na serra da Lousã, também numa primavera já há muitos anos, vinha assustado no alto da serra. Vários relâmpagos se formaram no precipício mesmo ao lado da estrada, precipitando-se para baixo, em direcção ao vale. Um raio caiu mesmo à minha frente, para aí a uns 200/300 m. O clarão foi enorme. Fiquei momentaneamente encandeado e o estrondo foi de tal ordem que o carro abanou todo. Entretanto, a estrada e a paisagem à volta iam-se enchendo de neve, que caia em flocos grossos. O espectáculo era belo/horroroso. Só fiquei descansado quando deixei a serra. Em princípio, no carro estaria protegido. Estaria mesmo? Dentro do carro sim (gaiola de Faraday). E se uma descarga atingisse a zona do depósito de gasolina? BOUM  
Neste caso não fui à procura de nenhum fenómeno meteorológico, embora desde muito novo sentisse interesse pela meteorologia. Ia de viagem normal de Coimbra para Castelo Branco. Foi inesperado, não estava a contar que um cumulonimbus me fosse 'visitar' naquela altura.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 23:56)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> gostei da reportagem mas acho que mexes muito a cam, não leves a mal todos estamos aqui para aprender, é uma critica construtiva.
> 
> ...



Pois mexi!
Na altura estava tão entusiasmado que só pensava em filmar tudo! Queria que a sony apanhasse todos os ângulos de visão que os meus olhos apanhavam, mas já aprendi a lição! Até porque o que tenho é uma máquina fotográfica e não uma camara de filmar
Mais valia ter ficado imóvel desde o inicio!lol
Mas para a próxima já sei!

Quanto a protecções, quando referi que estava totalmente exposto e desprotegido estava mesmo a falar a sério!
Mas tens razão, foi um acto de inconsciência do qual me arrependia a cada trovão  Mas lá está, quando fui lá a cima, nunca pensei na possibilidade de trovejar.
Para a próxima será bem diferente!

Mas obrigado pela Critica ajrebelo

Foi sem duvida uma páscoa inesquecivel!

Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 00:52)

Por uma invulgar coincidência tivemos realmente agora uma série de reportagens no forum em que todas elas  apresentavam riscos, desde a descida da serra numa estrada com granizo e gelo, uma reportagem na boca duma wall cloud onde se formaram tornados e o André no cimo de um monte com descargas eléctricas a cair perto sem grandes alternativas para se refugiar. 
A mensagem do Rebelo foi oportuna e qualquer dia temos que criar aí um tópico só sobre esse assunto.

No caso do André e de outros não foi um risco mal avaliado, ninguém aqui se mete voluntaria e conscientemente em aflições, somos no geral todos uns grandes respeitantes da natureza e das suas fúrias, foi simplesmente o elemento surpresa pois ninguém estava à espera de trovoadas nesse dia quando se estava à espera da neve, são coisas que acontecem, e ainda bem que acontecem sem quaisquer consequências para aprendermos todos com elas.

Por acaso já no ano passado numa conversa com o Minho discutimos os dois a neve com trovoadas, e de como elas precipitam muito rapidamente os acontecimentos, pois o Minho num dos nevões que ele tão bem documentou também assistiu a essa conjugação de factores e de como a neve, frio, vento, gelo, granizo e descargas eléctricas a assustar tornam a experiência no minimo um pouco desagradável.

As trovoadas com neve são realmente raras, mas é precisamente nesta altura da transição do Inverno com a Primavera que elas são mais frequentes. Ninguém estava à espera de trovoadas mas se calhar também foi aselhice nossa. No Inverno obviamente é mais dificil haver trovoadas por causa do gradiente térmico vertical da atmosfera ser menor, mas já não estamos no Inverno, sabiamos que o problema de não termos boas cotas de neve era a de que as temperaturas estavam altas nos niveis baixos quando chegasse a precipitação, tivemos até na véspera formidáveis células convectivas no sul do país. E sabiamos que granizo era sempre o mais provavel em vários locais do norte e não a neve devido ao frio nas camadas médias e altas. Ora nesta altura do ano apesar do gradiente térmico ser menor, o facto de ser fácil a formação do granizo é sempre um bom indicador de que podem ocorram descargas eléctricas, pois o granizo tem um papel fundamental na carga electrica. Isso por si só não quer dizer muito pois a humidade era bastante baixa para suportar trovoadas, mas o que se passou é que efeito orográfico dos montes e montanhas forneceu localmente a mistura humida que faltava para as trovoadas ocorrerem. Para a próxima não nos esquecemos dessa possibilidade


----------



## psm (25 Mar 2008 às 06:37)

espectacular.boas fotos .belos fenomonos.
portugal tem belas paisagens!


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Mar 2008 às 11:12)

Parabéns André;

Bela Foto-reportagem;

Adorei


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2008 às 12:53)

Bela Foto-reportagem André parabens


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2008 às 11:07)

Excelente reportagem


----------



## Iceberg (30 Mar 2008 às 15:35)

Apesar dos riscos reais que o nosso amigo correu, não quero deixar de o felicitar pela sua reportagem, digna de um verdadeiro caça-tempestades.

Esse fim-de-semana de Páscoa estive em terras de Miranda do Douro, inicialmente o melhor local do país para ver nevar nessa entrada fria de Norte, mas apenas vi aquilo a que habitualmente se chama graunel (descobri apenas hoje este termo ), e apenas durante dois minutos no final da tarde de Sábado.

Mesmo assim, valeu, pela expectativa de estar no local certo na data certa.


----------

